
Time-Travelling with Merriam-Webster’s Dictionary - shawndumas
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/rabbit-holes/time-travelling-with-merriam-websters-dictionary
======
H4CK3RM4N
This make me wonder what performing basic sentiment analysis on the words for
each year would reveal.

------
julianj
I did something like this once for a paper in school to show the changing
definition of morality. It really is interesting to follow how minds change
over time-- especially if language plays a part in how we see the world.

